# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Trung >  Thông Báo Khẩn Cấp

## thehiena2

Nhằm gặp mặt anh em cuối năm 2014 đầu năm 2015.
Hội CNC Đà Nẵng trân trọng thông báo đến toàn thể anh em gần xa, tranh thủ 1 tí time, chèo ghe, chống gậy, lặng lội............
Đúng vào lúc 17h ngày 09/01/2015 về tại quán Bia SV sau lưng trường ĐH Kiến Trúc Đà Nẵng để gặp mặt
chủ tọa Thắng ròm: ĐT 0905.705.517
thư ký thường trực Hiển tháo giầy: 0905.858946
Thông báo đổi cho giấy mời.
Trân trọng kính mời và kính mời.

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, mig21, Mr.L, thuhanoi, vietpham

----------


## thuhanoi

Ngó vẻ mấy chàng CNC ĐN it thích nhậu nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

rất muốn tham gia nhưng mà trúng giờ "hoàng đạo" rùi hic  :Frown:  , mà sao ko chuyển qua buổi trưa ta ???

----------


## biết tuốt

Xem ra phong trào nhậu và chém gió bắc kỳ vẫn tạm dẫn đầu hehe

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## blueocean

Giờ này tham gia dc, mà đường nào thế?

----------


## anhxco

Chưa dám trả lời vì giờ này có kế hoạch, sợ không sắp xếp đc  :Frown:

----------


## writewin

qhát

mấy hôm nay bận h mới lên cũng may đọc dc cái thông báo, ren lên ngồi chức chủ bàn thờ ghê ry ta, hôm trước nhớ có nói anh nào cầm cái đi mà, hô cái là 1 2 3 zoo ngay luôn
em thì h nào cũng dc, chiều mai hoặc trưa mốt cũng dc, ^^, nói chung ngày nào cũng đi làm mà việc ko gấp ai gọi nhậu thì đi ^^, anh mig ra dc buổi trưa thì anh anhc ơ với chú hoè xem thử trưa chủ nhật thế nào, còn anh tuấn amator nửa, anh cơ với chú hoè có số gọi luôn ^^

----------


## thehiena2

mới nhậu về rai rai vài lon. Mai mốt ai nhậu thì alo có mặt ngây lập tức, thông thường 2 đến 3 buổi thì qua Thắng dập mật hjjhjhjhjh

----------


## blueocean

Lên face lò mò tìm đc cái face Hiển Trần ko biết có phải bác thehiena2 ko? Đọc thấy giống giống!

----------


## thehiena2

> Lên face lò mò tìm đc cái face Hiển Trần ko biết có phải bác thehiena2 ko? Đọc thấy giống giống!


Dạ vâng, em là Hiển Trần trên facebook đây ạ, em hơi chém gió trên face nên có bác Suutam. Gì đó pót bài của em mà ko biết là ai,  có chi gió tạo bão mong ae thông cảm hjhjhj

----------

